# Nazi gold train found ?



## rochie (Aug 19, 2015)

If Wojtek and Domanik go missing, you know where they've gone ! 
Nazi gold train 'found in Poland' - BBC News


----------



## Airframes (Aug 19, 2015)

I'd heard that a certain two men in Poland have very recently bought a Spitfire each ................
Be nice if it turns out to be true, and complete.


----------



## bobbysocks (Aug 19, 2015)

that will be tied up in litigation for years. if it is true different groups will be crawling out of the woodwork laying claim to a portion of the gold.


----------



## gumbyk (Aug 19, 2015)

Maybe there's some spitfires buried with it?


----------



## at6 (Aug 19, 2015)

Yah. What ever happened to all of those Burmese Spitfires?


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 19, 2015)

I misplaced a train once......full of gold.....in Poland.....before I was born.




Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Aug 19, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 20, 2015)

Interesting if true but as has been said its going to be a lawyers delight as people squabble over it...


----------



## parsifal (Aug 20, 2015)

I have a very ugly feeling about this. I cant help but think it is either gold stolen from jews, or gold extracted from the incinerated heads of murdered jews. Either way, a horrible ending. 

If im right, you can have the gold. Some treasure isn't worth the cost.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 20, 2015)

Take it easy... Gents.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## A4K (Aug 20, 2015)

Good point mate, but agree with the others that there's going to be a hell of alot of people who will be after it just the same. I reckon the lawyers will end up with most of it in the end.

Hope the train itself goes to a museum!

Cheers for posting Karl, and Wojtek, I'll be there sunday with a metal detector, ok? 

(Clashed posts with Wojtek - czesc my friend!)


----------



## Wurger (Aug 20, 2015)

G'day Pal.


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 20, 2015)

guess we will know soon enough...


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 20, 2015)

Could also be one big hoax.


----------



## rochie (Aug 20, 2015)

I have visions of a huge train, hundreds of skeletal ss still sat at their guns covered in spider webs.

All looking lime it's ready to pull out at any time !


----------



## Wurger (Aug 20, 2015)

And still there is a light on in the toilet of the buffet car.


----------



## A4K (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## rochie (Aug 20, 2015)

Wurger said:


> And still there is a light on in the toilet of the buffet car.



With old Adolf sat on the pot !

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 20, 2015)




----------



## A4K (Aug 20, 2015)

Always someone in there...!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 20, 2015)

It must be a British-operated train, as it's late .........................

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 20, 2015)

What is going on in post #10?!?!?!


----------



## Messy1 (Aug 20, 2015)

Read about this today. Waiting rabidly for any information.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 20, 2015)

Indiana Jones style...

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## bobbysocks (Aug 23, 2015)

I think I would have taken my 10% and hid it before asking if I could have it. I would rather have to worry how to liquidate it than to be screwed out of it completely.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 23, 2015)

This would be amazing if it turns out to be true. I am awaiting to see how this one pans out.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 23, 2015)

Seems far fetched...


----------



## javlin (Aug 27, 2015)

In the papers today.........

So far no evidence has been offered to the public of the train's existence. However, Zuchowski did hint that there's something to the men's claims and the Culture Ministry announced it will hold a news conference on the topic Friday afternoon.

Polish official 'convinced' that mystery Nazi train exists | Fox News


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 28, 2015)

More intrigue...

Poland radar image 'almost certainly Nazi train' - BBC News


----------



## javlin (Aug 28, 2015)

Gnomey said:


> More intrigue...
> 
> Poland radar image 'almost certainly Nazi train' - BBC News



It sounds like they may of found it Hugh?

A Nazi train rumored to be filled with gold, gems, and weapons when it went missing in southwestern Poland during World War II, has been discovered, according to a Polish official.
Poland's national heritage conservation officer Piotr Zuchowski announced that he has seen images captured by ground-penetrating radar which seem to prove the existence of the train and he is “more than 99 percent certain that this train exists.”


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 28, 2015)

If true this really would be amazing.


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 28, 2015)

I hope I'm wrong, but can anyone say "Al Capone's vault"?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 29, 2015)

Polish officials 99% certain it is the missing train...

Excitement mounts over Nazi treasure train as Polish officials buy in - LA Times


----------



## Hiromachi (Aug 29, 2015)

It's funny, we are almost certain that it exists and the only problem is location. But before even getting into it we already have claims from Jewish organizations(World Jewish Congress), soon there will be from Russia and possibly others. Nobody tires to remember that according to the story, the train was mined, so firstly someone would have to safely disarm all explosives. 
I just hope in all that silly excitement that nobody will get hurt, that would be crap if 70 years after the war someone would die in such operation. And it wont end the way that we will do the dirty job and others will enjoy fruits of it.


----------



## stona (Aug 29, 2015)

They may have found a train. Does anyone know what might be on it? German documentation was not exactly kept up to date in the chaos of the dying days of the war, even if it survived. I think some people are getting a little ahead of themselves.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Hiromachi (Aug 29, 2015)

True, as I said, firstly someone has to get to it and than safely disarm all explosive. Than it can be thought what to do with it. 

Anyway, according to Minister of Culture its a military train, armored, with cannons. At least thats what he said when I watched his speech in TV.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 29, 2015)

Round where the train supposedly is, there are quite a few underground works Like Riese . Also on the polish site there are V2 underground factory's. I was there on vacation. In those works one can easily hide a train.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 29, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> I hope I'm wrong, but can anyone say "Al Capone's vault"?



That would be hysterical if all they found was an empty Schnapps bottle!


----------



## Wurger (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 29, 2015)

Imagine if it was the famous Amber Room that has been missing since WW2 in that train?

I agree though that people are getting ahead of themselves. It quite simply could be a train left behind with nothing in it. Still a great find though.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stona (Aug 29, 2015)

Maybe it will contain all those crated Spitfires

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## javlin (Aug 29, 2015)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Imagine if it was the famous Amber Room that has been missing since WW2 in that train?
> 
> I agree though that people are getting ahead of themselves. It quite simply could be a train left behind with nothing in it. Still a great find though.




Had to go look up the Amber Room that would be cool.Chris when I p/u that rifle a couple a weeks ago the old man Ralph was telling me about a cave in the Philippines that the location is known but is sealed and no one enters for the booby traps.The Americans as they retreated drove the vehicles in the cave laden with munitions.booby trap and sealed with demolitions.


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 29, 2015)

stona said:


> Maybe it will contain all those crated Spitfires




Damn.....missed by 32 minutes.


Geo


----------



## Wurger (Aug 29, 2015)

I agree, Chris.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 29, 2015)

Beer?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 29, 2015)

Was thinking of the amber room as well, or the second half of the bundesarchive.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 29, 2015)

Be a bit of a b*gg*r if it's only loaded with coal ...........................


----------



## Wurger (Aug 30, 2015)

Personally , I would say that it is a joke for forcing tourists to visit Wałbrzych and its vicinity. But we will see.


----------



## stona (Aug 30, 2015)

Airframes said:


> Be a bit of a b*gg*r if it's only loaded with coal ...........................



Funnily enough I had an email from a Nigerian gentleman recently offering me several thousand tons of coal from a mine in Zimbabwe if I could just front him a few grand, forward my bank details etc. I wonder if he knows something we don't 

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 30, 2015)

If this is true, if anything....suspecting where the gold might come from (_if_ there's any gold on the train), I kinda hope that it's the missing amber room instead, that is of course, _if_ any of this is true...

Mind you, they've only said that it's a train, not what scale it has, it might be an old Märklin toy train!


----------



## Airframes (Aug 30, 2015)

It's probably the 10.30 from Euston to Manchester Piccadilly, as it hasn't been seen for ages ..................

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 30, 2015)

I thought that trains stopped operating in '48 and after the government took over....


----------



## bobbysocks (Aug 30, 2015)

stona said:


> Maybe it will contain all those crated Spitfires



I'm a day late and a dollar short.....but didn't ground penetrating radar prove the spits were there?? 

i do hope it either is full of missing treasures that can be returned to their rightful owners...or it is empty. I really don't want it to be a train that was headed to a camp and was hid to get rid of the evidence....


----------



## stona (Aug 30, 2015)

bobbysocks said:


> I'm a day late and a dollar short.....but didn't ground penetrating radar prove the spits were there?? ...



No it didn't, which makes one suspicious (or cynical) about this train. Some reports did give that impression but it was nothing more than spin by the searchers at a time when they were trying to raise further funds.

I'm no expert but I do know the results of ground penetrating radar does need expert interpretation. There is a human tendency to see what we want to see when things are open to interpretation.

One crucial difference between a Nazi train and dozens of Britain's front line fighter aircraft is that if those aircraft went to Burma there would certainly be a paper trail (which there isn't). A Nazi train in 1945 might well have generated no such evidence. 
I certainly don't discount the possibility of a train being secreted in Polish tunnels whereas I'll eat my hat if any Spitfires turn up buried in Burma.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 30, 2015)

Would you like salt and vinegar with your hat?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 30, 2015)

Boy, the amber room would be fricken awesome!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 30, 2015)

I bet the story will run and run for a while yet without any real substance to it...


----------



## bobbysocks (Aug 30, 2015)

what a better way to get your 15 minutes of fame...


----------



## Airframes (Aug 30, 2015)

If not loaded with coal,it would b even more embarrassing if it turned out be a 'Ghost Train' ride from a long abandoned and forgotten fairground ...........


----------



## bobbysocks (Aug 30, 2015)

they will open the door and find a "Killroy was here" ....or an couple shares of M&M Enterprises stock on the floor ( have to have seen or read catch 22 to get that one )


----------



## at6 (Aug 31, 2015)

Just remember what Catch 22 is. You have to be insane to be excused from combat and if you know you're insane, then you're fit for combat. Now where I did I put my M&M Enterprises shares?

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## stona (Aug 31, 2015)

If you did find some M&M share certificates you'd probably find that Milo Minderbender had built in some way in which only he and not you could profit from them! 

As for salt and pepper with my hat, I am completely confident that no Spitfires will emerge from crates in Burma. There has been a recurring story that the Australians secreted some (sometimes it's Merlin engines) in tunnels or abandoned minds. The paper trail here does exist up to a point. Post war the Australian government was given permission by the UK government to dispose of surplus Spitfires and spares, which the UK government still owned. That's where the official trail ends, what actually happened to them is not known beyond that they were sold to various scrap merchants. Why would a scrapper then bury the aircraft and spares given that the reason they were scrapped was because, in the words of the Australian government in their petition to the UK, there was 'no market' for them? He wouldn't. He'd realise his profit by scrapping them. For this reason I am 99% confident that no Spitfires or Merlins will emerge from an Aussie mine, not quite 100% as in the case of Burma, as there might just have been a very forward thinking Aussie scrap man around in 1946. Why he has not since dug up his stash and realised millions of pounds/dollars in profits might be a bit of a sticking point with that theory. 

Cheers

Steve


----------



## parsifal (Aug 31, 2015)

My dad used to tell a story about those lost spitfires, one of them at least. After the war the engines were offered for sale on the private market. My granfather an his brother very nearly bought one to build an air boat, but changed their mind when they heard about the fuel consumption of the Merlin engines. Hardly any were sold in one piece. Most of the war surplus merlins, including those still in packing cases were melted down. 

Ive never thought to verify the story 

Similar things happened to the P-40 fleet. Ive seen photos of scores of P-40s being scrapped at Oakey in Qld at the end of the war


----------



## bobbysocks (Aug 31, 2015)

at6 said:


> Just remember what Catch 22 is. You have to be insane to be excused from combat and if you know you're insane, then you're fit for combat. Now where I did I put my M&M Enterprises shares?



I thought it was...the only way you could get excused from flying is to be insane...you have to be insane to want to fly...so if you don't want to fly you aren't insane, meaning you have to fly...lol


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 31, 2015)

You must eat the chocolate covered cotton balls for syndicate!


----------



## at6 (Aug 31, 2015)

And to think I "donated" my parachute for the good of the syndicate.


----------



## bobbysocks (Sep 1, 2015)

I saw a blurb in a local paper saying that the polish are guarding an area where the train is believed to be. gold fever has lead the place to get flooded with treasure hunters....go figure


----------



## bobbysocks (Sep 29, 2015)

i was going to say this kind of entered into obscurity but low and behold just as I googled it something was released yesterday...

http://www.zerohedge.com/news/2015-09-28/polish-army-begins-digging-nazi-gold-train

'Nazi gold train': explosive experts search site of secret tunnel | World news | The Guardian

Nazi 'gold train': Polish Army start digging but men who originally claimed find say efforts are 'pointless' | Europe | News | The Independent


----------



## stona (Sep 29, 2015)

But still no sign of an actual train/Spitfire/Merlin/Nazi anti gravity machine/Nazi atomic bomb (delete as applicable).

Cheers

Steve


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 29, 2015)

I find it interesting that the Polish government finds it nessecary to send in radiation experts...


----------



## at6 (Sep 30, 2015)

It was buried by "glow in the dark" Jerries. I'll believe the gold train story when I see it exposed. Otherwise, it's nothing more than a Polish Loch Ness monster.


----------



## bobbysocks (Sep 30, 2015)

those were probably the same tunnels where they launched the third Reich's flying saucers to the moon...dark side no less. so hell yes there is going to be radiation...


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 1, 2015)

at6 said:


> It was buried by "glow in the dark" Jerries. I'll believe the gold train story when I see it exposed. Otherwise, it's nothing more than a Polish Loch Ness monster.


Here's something to think about:
The Polish government did make a statement about the train's discovery, although a little vague on the proof that they had at the time. Then, all of a sudden, the government and media got very quiet.
Not long afterwards, the military shows up with all sorts of specialist teams, closes the tunnel entrances up and chases every one away. Meanwhile, the government starts talking about pressing charges on the two for using unauthorized radar...sounds like an episode from "X-Files", doesn't it?

A whole lot of activity for "nothing to see here, keep moving along".


bobbysocks said:


> those were probably the same tunnels where they launched the third Reich's flying saucers to the moon...dark side no less. so hell yes there is going to be radiation...


Nope...the Nazi UFOs were at the secret base in Antarctica 

When I first heard the mention of radiation, Radon came to mind, which occurs naturally in bedrock...but I expect that to be used to build up a case to force these guys to give up the location of their find. You know for a fact that the government (and people in the government) wants to get thier hands on that shipment...


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 1, 2015)

Has still gone rather quiet for the most part on this subject though...


----------



## javlin (Oct 3, 2015)

Gnomey said:


> Has still gone rather quiet for the most part on this subject though...



Many Entities lye and wait .............


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 3, 2015)

Got my tinfoil hat ready....


----------



## stona (Oct 27, 2015)

????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 27, 2015)

Wait...what??


----------



## rochie (Oct 27, 2015)

No way !

Got to be a joke ?


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 27, 2015)

Whhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaatt?!?!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 27, 2015)

Silver that's not tarnished? Painted gold? Aluminum ingots? Do the markings seem too clean? Oh, I don't know. MORE INFO PLEASE!


----------



## rochie (Oct 27, 2015)

And is that a freemason symbol on the bottom of the train, why is the date stamp blurred ?


----------



## gumbyk (Oct 27, 2015)

Those trains don't look like they've been underground for 70+ years, unless the Polish washed them before taking pictures...


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 27, 2015)

rochie said:


> And is that a freemason symbol on the bottom of the train, why is the date stamp blurred ?


I don't think it's a freemason symbol, it's probably a Wehrmacht/Reichsbahn unit insignia


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 27, 2015)

maybe that is why the lenses all splotched up with water droplets?

and I just checked...there is nothing on google about them breaching the tunnel and finding anything.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 27, 2015)

Where did you get those pictures Stona? Is fake, right?


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 27, 2015)

Are these photos from the two guys that found it...the date looks to be 05 09 2015 on the photos

And if it's faked, it's a hell of a job, as it's pretty hard to find an armored train these days...


----------



## Marcel (Oct 27, 2015)

I just read a comment from someone who said it is a model train. According to him, there was only on example build of this type of locomotive, so it must be fake. The camoflage on the crates also seems to be non-german. So my best guess is that it is a fake, although I admit I'm no expert by a long shot.


----------



## rochie (Oct 27, 2015)

I so hoped it was real !


----------



## stona (Oct 27, 2015)

The photos are appearing at various internet sites. I have no idea of their provenance though one site stated that they were supposedly of the Polish train. I know nothing about the sort of trains the Germans might have used at this time, nor of the emblems/insignia they might have carried (apart from the eagle holding the swastika in a wreath) so I can't comment on that either. I've never seen a train with buffers painted in the camouflage colours before!

The 'ingot' doesn't look like any silver ingot I've seen. Where are the stamps? Bullion is always thoroughly marked. The Germans were sticklers for things like that and they would be an obvious thing to photograph to show that these are ingots from the relevant period.

I still think this smells strongly of eau de hoax.

Cheers

Steve


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 27, 2015)

I have several ingots that have the assay marks (weight, purity, etc.) on the broad face facing up in the mould, so it's possible it could be the same here (as the mould base is facing the viewer).


----------



## gumbyk (Oct 27, 2015)

stona said:


> I still think this smells strongly of eau de hoax.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steve



I think you're right... Having taken plenty of photos underground while younger (I used to do a bit of caving) they always had a washed-out appearance due to the flash as a light source, which these don't have, and these photos have a single-point light source. The more I look at them, the more I think they're models. Very well-made models though...

There's something about the depth of focus, too which I can't quite put my finger on...


----------



## stona (Oct 27, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> I have several ingots that have the assay marks (weight, purity, etc.) on the broad face facing up in the mould, so it's possible it could be the same here (as the mould base is facing the viewer).



That's sort of my point. Why take a photo of an unmarked face when it would be just as easy and much more convincing to show the various marks which would certainly be present on genuine bullion?

The obvious answer is because this is a hoax and that is not a genuine piece of properly marked bullion!

The more I look the more fake this looks. The train looks like the sort of thing used in underground mines, not on a national network. The 'bullion' looks like a piece of 2x4 sprayed silver 

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Airframes (Oct 27, 2015)

And, given the fears, or concerns, over explosives, booby traps etc, then why is this train suddenly ransacked, with what I presume are supposed to be wooden crates (remarkably preserved!), thrown on the ground and broken, with the 'ingots' strewn around ?
I'm sure that more care would have been taken during the opening of the wagons, an the removal of the crates - and I'm also sure the 'recovery team' would have ensured that more professional photography was undertaken, rather than the poor quality "I'll just snap this with my cell-phone" images shown.


----------



## bobbysocks (Oct 27, 2015)

gumbyk said:


> I think you're right... Having taken plenty of photos underground while younger (I used to do a bit of caving) they always had a washed-out appearance due to the flash as a light source, which these don't have, and these photos have a single-point light source. The more I look at them, the more I think they're models. Very well-made models though...
> 
> *There's something about the depth of focus, too which I can't quite put my finger on*...



yeah the camera lens is fogged or has water droplets on it.....which can easily help mask details. the room is too well and evenly lit for a cave...and you do see where they have set up lights


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 27, 2015)

The plot thickens...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Oct 27, 2015)

GrauGeist said:


> I have several ingots



What's your address again?


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 27, 2015)

Capt. Vick said:


> What's your address again?


It's the driveway right between 1911A and AR15A2


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 27, 2015)

rochie said:


> And is that a freemason symbol on the bottom of the train, why is the date stamp blurred ?



Certainly not freemason.

Trust me...


----------



## at6 (Oct 28, 2015)

The bar has to be a painted fake. Look closely at the end and you can clearly see what has to be the grain of the wood. Also the train looks more like a movie set than an actual train.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 28, 2015)

There is a 4th photo other than the 3 Steve posted....







The site is in German dated Oct 23rd Mysterieuze foto's van nazitrein in Polen|Binnenland| Telegraaf.nl


Geo


----------



## GrauGeist (Oct 28, 2015)

at6 said:


> The bar has to be a painted fake. Look closely at the end and you can clearly see what has to be the grain of the wood. Also the train looks more like a movie set than an actual train.


Whatever the ingot material is, it's a "cold pour", meaning the material's temperature was at the lower end of of it's pouring range, causing "layers". You can see that occur especially in Aluminum as it will cool rapidly if the mold draws the heat away too quickly.

When pouring Silver and other low melting temp material, the mold should be preheated to allow an even flow and prevent the "layering".


----------



## Airframes (Oct 28, 2015)

We need Marcel to translate - the article is in Dutch, and won't translate via the link's translation 'button'.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 28, 2015)

Apologies to Marcel. Terry, if you are inclined, this add-on from Firefox has a translate function..https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/flagfox/ You just right click on the flag that is in the search bar and a dropbox will appear with a list of options, translate being one of them. I was able to translate the page using it. It's still a dorky Google Translate which, 9 times out of 10 will need the English version of the page deciphered.



Geo


----------



## Airframes (Oct 28, 2015)

Thanks Geo.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 29, 2015)

Those photos are either terrible quality or fakes. At least that is my initial impression.
I so want them to be real though.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 30, 2015)

Yeah, that's my impression to Chris...


----------



## Airframes (Oct 31, 2015)

Had a second look, and the 'train' looks more like one of those used on the underground systems of large Postal service depots, or some very large military storage complex. Certainly looks fake - especially the very clean, new-looking black crosses !


----------



## Marcel (Oct 31, 2015)

Geo, the Telegraaf is not Netherlands' most reliable source. They are not tabloid, but coming close. It says that "experts agree that the model is the same as a German Panzer train" so the model might be correct. They don't claim it to be genuin, though.



fubar57 said:


> The site is in German dated Oct 23rd Mysterieuze foto's van nazitrein in Polen|Binnenland| Telegraaf.nl
> 
> 
> Geo



Oh and it is in Dutch, not German, though. German is very different from Dutch, they confuse sea with meer for instance


----------



## bobbysocks (Nov 11, 2015)

Inspectors Begin Search for Nazi 'Gold Train' - ABC News

In a remote, wooded, and hilly area of southwest Poland, within a labyrinth of tunnels, a secret train filled with treasure may have finally been discovered after extensive searches by hunters, historians and conspiracy theorists. 

Inspectors will start examining the site where a "Nazi gold train" was claimed to have been found this summer. Two men said they have found one of the long-lost trains –- experts believe there are three –- in August. 

The trains could be filled with looted artwork, documents, artifacts, and gold worth millions of dollars. The "gold train" search will begin in Walbrzych, a city in southwest Poland. Some historians say that the trains disappeared as the Red Army gained momentum near the Czech border. The area was also home to Project Riese, a complex network of Nazi tunnels and weapons programs. There are no existing plans, records, or witnesses to the project. 

Piotr Koper, 44, said he and his friend located the train using radars after receiving a tip from a local miner. They are asking for 10 percent of the value of the artifacts and goods found on the train. Some experts, like historian Joanna Lamparska, question the men's story. 

"Every five years the news appears that we are now close, we're at the entrance of the tunnel and we'll soon get inside,” Lamparska told ABC News. 

"[The tunnels under the mountains of Walbrzych] could be part of any old mines,” Historian Bartosz Rdultowski told The New York Times. "Before the war, there were about 200 of them here." 

Until this summer's potential discovery, the fiscally-strapped regional government of Walbrzych did not have the funds or incentive to spend money on what some consider to be a wild goose chase. 

Arkadiusz Grudzien, a spokesman for the mayor of Walbrzych, told ABC News that the non-invasive inspection will be conducted by the reputable Krakow Mining and Metallurgy Academy. The Academy said it expects to conclude the data collection by the end of this month, weather permitting. If the results are promising, an excavation attempt will be made probably in early spring, when there’s no snow on the ground. 

Locals in Walbrzych have taken advantage of the rush of tourists and treasure hunters into the area by selling mementos with gold train references.


----------



## GrauGeist (Nov 11, 2015)

I find this part particularly interesting:


bobbysocks said:


> Until this summer's potential discovery, the fiscally-strapped regional government of Walbrzych did not have the funds or incentive to spend money on what some consider to be a wild goose chase.


As there were steady updates and interviews and so on...then all of a sudden, the tone of the officials being interviewed changed or ceased and the news updates stopped.

So the big question is: who really stands to gain *if* that train is found...


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 12, 2015)

Well everybody is going to want a piece of the pie at the end of the day...


----------



## bobbysocks (Nov 15, 2015)

I found that quite interesting myself. could have been a ruse by local leaders to get some quick cash.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 15, 2015)

Latest rumour is that the train was moved, in April 1945, to somewhere in Burma, where it was buried ...................

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Nov 15, 2015)

Ah, so the Spitfires are buried in Poland! Make total sense now.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 15, 2015)

No, it was the batch of Focke Wulf Fw-190D-13s that were hidden in Poland - the Spitfires were moved to Bermuda, but somehow disappeared on the way there.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 4, 2015)

At least someone has been finding Nazi gold... 

(lucky bastard!)

Aftermath of War - Archaeology Magazine


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 5, 2015)

Just not in a train or in Poland...


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 5, 2015)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 6, 2015)

So you think the Polish authorities would have started digging by now...


----------



## GrauGeist (Dec 6, 2015)

I wonder how many times someone's discovered a cache or hoard and kept it to themselves?


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 6, 2015)

then that trunk of gold just might be at the bottom of that lake in Germany...


----------



## stona (Dec 15, 2015)

I hate to say 'I told you so'.

Nazi gold train: 'No evidence' of discovery in Poland - BBC News

Now where is that Lancaster buried in Birmingham? 

Cheers

Steve


----------



## Marcel (Dec 15, 2015)

stona said:


> I hate to say 'I told you so'.
> 
> Nazi gold train: 'No evidence' of discovery in Poland - BBC News
> 
> ...


It's not there, they are all here in the ground and I have pictures to prove it.


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 15, 2015)

Well there is a surprise  ...


----------



## pbehn (Dec 16, 2015)

The journalist covering this said he was with a lot of other journalists looking at "graphs they couldnt understand". Its good to know the guardians of our freedom don't just give up at the first hurdle isnt it?
All a corrupt official has to do is give the idiots a graph. 

From what was shown on TV all they said they could find was a tunnel which is a void, from my little experience of seismology that is all anyone can ever find, you cannot say what is in a void without some form of through transmission.


----------



## bobbysocks (Dec 20, 2015)

stona said:


> I hate to say 'I told you so'.
> 
> Nazi gold train: 'No evidence' of discovery in Poland - BBC News
> 
> ...



a few miles south of where the UFO crashed and the alien bodies were found


----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 14, 2016)

According to AOL the search is back on:

The search for the rumored Nazi ghost train is back on


----------



## bobbysocks (Aug 14, 2016)

hot dog! and they renewed the search for the spitfires....never give up hope ( as long as there are suckers who will finance you that is )


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 14, 2016)

These sort of thing lingers on.

There's several notable events here in this area that keep resurfacing every so often:
In the mid-1800's, a pack mule party laden with 2 million dollars worth of $20 gold coins headed to the banks on the coast was swept away while trying to cross a spring run-off swolen river. Several of the mule carcasses were found in various places down river and numerous gold coins were found over the years, but the bulk of them remain missing.

In the late 1800's, a stagecoach was robbed just outside of town here and the driver was killed by the Ruggle brothers but not before seriously injuring one of them. They made off with the Wells Fargo strongbox containing $20,000 dollars but were captured a few days later, still in this area. The strongbox was not in their possesion when they were captured and they refused to tell of it's location. Before they could be questioned further, they were hauled out of the jail by an angry mob (the stage driver was a loved member of the community) and hung from a Locust tree next to the jail. Repeated searches of the area never turned the strongbox.

During the turn of the century, a mail steamer was enroute from San Francisco to the gold fields of Alaska laden with millions of dollars worth of silver dollars and encountered a violent storm off the northern California coast. It was forced too close to shore and was destroyed on the rocks just outside of Humboldt Bay. Most of the crew and passengers perished and little remained of the ship after the storm, but even to this day, after a typical violent storm, occasional silver dollars can be found on the outer bar of the bay. The main wreckage and cargo has never been located.


----------



## bobbysocks (Aug 14, 2016)

we had the same kind of thing here. during the French and Indian or the revolutionary war a wagon train loaded with gold and silver to pay the troops was attacked by Indians. the team carrying the loot got away long enough to bury it and try to make an escape. only a couple made it out alive. afterwards they couldn't find the spot where they stashed the stuff.

a robber hit a stage and got a ton of loot and buried it near the kinzua bridge..he died of pneumonia. 

capt kidd supposedly hid some of his treasure there. 

there are still a bunch of billy the kids loot that has never been recovered. his brother frank went looking for some of it when he got out of jail but never could find very much. ( conspiracy theorists explanation is that billy's dead was a hoax and he went back and got all his loot )


----------



## A4K (Aug 14, 2016)

'It ain't over till the fat lady sings' as they say, and there is more to this than a simple treasure hunt.

A Polish workmate informed me that 'anything below ground' is property of the Polish state, so if that is true, posession is going to be highly contested (to say the least) if anything is found. There is therefore _very_ good reason for the country to inform the ignorant press that there's nothing there...


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 15, 2016)

Capt. Vick said:


> According to AOL the search is back on:
> 
> The search for the rumored Nazi ghost train is back on



Another slow news day huh....


----------



## bobbysocks (Aug 15, 2016)

A4K said:


> 'It ain't over till the fat lady sings' as they say, and there is more to this than a simple treasure hunt.
> 
> A Polish workmate informed me that 'anything below ground' is property of the Polish state, so if that is true, posession is going to be highly contested (to say the least) if anything is found. There is therefore _very_ good reason for the country to inform the ignorant press that there's nothing there...



iirc they were trying to work out a deal with the government for a percentage....if anything below ground is state property that would explain their course of action.


----------



## stona (Aug 15, 2016)

According to the beeb there will be 3 shafts drilled into the 'tunnel' to see if there really is anything there. I won't be holding my breath.

In the England and Wales if you find something of value you have to report it to the coroner within 14 days. I don't know if it is the same in Scotland, you'd have a job getting any gold out of the average Scots hands! If you are lucky it will be declared treasure and you and the landowner (who gets 50%) could be in the money. You are obliged to sell the treasure to a museum at a price determined by an independent panel of experts, but if no museum wants it, you can keep it. Most treasure is going to be more than 300 years old (think Saxon Hoard or the Roman Seaton Down Hoard) but one of the definitions of treasure is
"Objects substantially made from gold or silver but are less than 300 years old, that have been deliberately hidden with the intention of recovery and whose owners or heirs are unknown."
I'm not sure if that would work for £100 million of Nazi gold. It might have to be given to the German government!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## ww2restorer (Aug 15, 2016)

It wouldn't and shouldn't go to the German Govt. if it is shown to have been stolen or pilfered as an act of war.If at all possible, should be returned to the original owners.


----------



## gumbyk (Aug 15, 2016)

stona said:


> I'm not sure if that would work for £100 million of Nazi gold. It might have to be given to the German government!
> Cheers
> Steve



Somehow I think the German government would try to distance themselves from claiming anything 'nazi'

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stona (Aug 16, 2016)

gumbyk said:


> Somehow I think the German government would try to distance themselves from claiming anything 'nazi'



You think? $100 millions? If the gold (which is entirely imaginary in any case) was impressed 'Reichbank', or whatever was used at the time, I reckon it would be claimed.
Money talks and we all know what walks 
Cheers
Steve


----------



## A4K (Aug 16, 2016)

Would agree Gumby... the phrase 'too hot to handle' comes to mind...


----------



## stona (Aug 16, 2016)

Maybe the Swiss would take it off their hands 
Steve


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 16, 2016)

Latest update today (Aug 15, 2016) Digging to start TODAY!!!

A year ago, two Polish explorers shocked the world by announcing they found a long-lost Nazi train rumored to contain stolen gold and other valuables. After months of investigation and a ground-penetrating radar image that seemed to confirm the train's existence, scientists eventually warned that the fabled loot train may not exist at all. Finally, a group of excavators is going to put the speculation to rest one way or another.

During WWII, Nazis forced POWs to dig miles of underground tunnels in Poland, many of which collapsed in the years after the war. One of those tunnels, near the town of Walbrzych in southwest Poland, has long been rumored to house a secret Nazi train carrying gold and other loot from the war.

No one has ever dug up the tunnel before, mostly because the tunnel itself is extremely hazardous. There is a buildup of natural gases, which is bad enough on its own. Worse, if there _is_ a train it could contain explosives or booby traps. But it seems that those concerns have finally been addressed and the excavation is set to move forward.

The dig will begin on Tuesday morning, and the search group has said there will be a livestream so people can watch history unfold in real time. The team believes they could find the train in as little as two days. "The train is not a needle in the haystack — if there is one, we will find it," said spokesman Andrzej Gaik in a statement to Agence France-Presse.

By the end of the week, the world may finally know for certain if the fabled Nazi loot train is real or just legend.


----------



## bobbysocks (Aug 16, 2016)

think this is the live link...wont work on my work computer tho..

Relacja LIVE - Na żywo - Złoty Pociąg Wałbrzych - Pociąg ze Złotem


----------



## bobbysocks (Aug 16, 2016)

stona said:


> According to the beeb there will be 3 shafts drilled into the 'tunnel' to see if there really is anything there. I won't be holding my breath.
> 
> In the England and Wales if you find something of value you have to report it to the coroner within 14 days. I don't know if it is the same in Scotland, you'd have a job getting any gold out of the average Scots hands! If you are lucky it will be declared treasure and you and the landowner (who gets 50%) could be in the money. You are obliged to sell the treasure to a museum at a price determined by an independent panel of experts, but if no museum wants it, you can keep it. Most treasure is going to be more than 300 years old (think Saxon Hoard or the Roman Seaton Down Hoard) but one of the definitions of treasure is
> "Objects substantially made from gold or silver but are less than 300 years old, that have been deliberately hidden with the intention of recovery and whose owners or heirs are unknown."
> ...



there was a TV show I saw not too long ago where a guy over there found all kinds ( like 3000 ) gold relics on a hill which was owned by a farmer. it was all stuff that predated or was around the romans were there iirc. that was a hobby that paid off big for that guy...and the farmer!


----------



## stona (Aug 16, 2016)

That was probably the 'Staffordshire Hoard'. According to Wiki (I know, I know)

"Terry Herbert, the finder of the hoard, and Fred Johnson, the farmer on whose land the hoard was found, each received a half share of the GBP 3.285 million raised by the Birmingham Museum & Art Gallery and the Potteries Museum & Art Gallery."

I guess Terry, he detectorist, went from being a nerd to being a rich nerd to the tune of just over £1.6 million 

Good for him!

Cheers

Steve

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## gumbyk (Aug 16, 2016)

stona said:


> You think? $100 millions? If the gold (which is entirely imaginary in any case) was impressed 'Reichbank', or whatever was used at the time, I reckon it would be claimed.
> Money talks and we all know what walks
> Cheers
> Steve


With a GDP of $3.7 trillion, $100 million is just a drop in the bucket for Germany. It simply isn't worth the international outcry that it would cause.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 16, 2016)

Probably going to be one of those stories that never goes away...


----------



## stona (Aug 17, 2016)

Gnomey said:


> Probably going to be one of those stories that never goes away...



Yes, like buried Spitfires and Nazi anti-gravity machines, atomic bombs etc, etc.

Cheers

Steve


----------

